# dd seeing white spots



## nursemom2 (Oct 16, 2004)

my dd age 5 just told us that she sees white spots...all the time. she says that she has seen them her "whole life". now she won't talk about it anymore. she has routine eye exams at her ped and does fine but has never had any more extensive testing than the normal eye chart. anyone have any experience with this. i will ask ped for a referral to a ped eye dr. thanks!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Could she have a nutritional deficiency?

I would give her (mercury free) CLO every day and lots of orange colored food.

Also I would avoid all sugar, food coloring, preservatives, etc...

ETA - avoid also MSG and Aspartame or any other excitotoxins.

jmo


----------



## nursemom2 (Oct 16, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing. we are pretty diligent about nutrition until the holidays came. she has been indulging a little too much. she said, however, that it has been for her whole life. this may not be accurate, though. thanks.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I agree, if kids have something for a week or two, they consider that 'their whole life'. You just can't trust em....


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

maybe ask her more about the specifics of the white spots if possible. Thats sort of hard with a five year old without leading them or influencing their reply. Perhaps tell her to come tell you right away when she is seeing them so you can ask for description the very moment they are present.

Ask about direction and appearence. Do they move around in her line of sight? Are they always moving in the same direction? Do they move at all? Do they look like they are actually in the room or do they always stay the same size and distance no matter where she moves? Does looking at lights (or being in a bright or dark environment make them appear) make them worse or more plentiful? Are the see-through or solid? Perfectly round? How many does she see at once? Are they worse when she is standing, laying down, active...?

Might sound odd but I think all of those answers will be helpful to a doc to figure out when and why she is seeing spots. I see my fair share of spots and different presentation of spots in different scenerios can tell you a lot. While some are vision related others can be blood pressure, blood sugar related, etc. There are dozens of reasons (ranging from semi serious to completely harmless) that anyone could be seeing spots.


----------



## nursemom2 (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks. she says that she always sees them and always has. they are scattered white spots. thats all i could get for now.she seems pretty credible and usually is. i did some reading and floaters can be quite common from infancy on. they can be particles deposited on the eye when in utero that never dissolved and may never. i am trying to get little bits of info from her without pushing her to the point of not talking. just when you think things are calm in the house, your kid is seeing spots!


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemom2* 
. just when you think things are calm in the house, your kid is seeing spots!

she could be seeing worse!







I think spots are probably the easiest invisible sighting to deal with if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have many floaters and they never look white. They are more dark gray and they move around when I move my eyes around. I don't think she's seeing floaters.

Does she say if they are big spots or a lot of tiny spots?


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Not sure if this will help but I occasionally see white spots that are floating. When it happens, I always test low on iron and have to up my intake.

Just my experience, of course.....


----------



## nursemom2 (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks for all of the interesting comments. she says they are scattered and look like stars. she can't tell if they move but thinks they are small. she has always seen them and wishes she didn;t have too.







i need to get a referral for a good ped eye dr. hopefully we can clear it up.


----------



## damian22 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am also trying to look for answers, not to alarm anyone who has children who might see white spots because truely I do not know the reason why and niether does my daughters doctors. She is 4 and she recently has said that she sees white spots only in the dark or when she closes her eyes gently. My daughter has been diagnosed with temporal lobe epilepsy and takes Keppar 2 times a day to hopefully stop the siezures, she is a very active and bright child I dont know if there is a reason to these white spots that she sees nor does her doctors know if they are related to her epilepsy.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I have floaters, and I agree that they are gray-ish and they come and go. However, I also see white "stars" at times. It is definitely not constant, but happens a few times every day. If I turn my head too quickly, if I bend down and stand up, if I strain my eyes in any direction to get a better look at something...This has been happening to me since childhood. Does your daughter see them constantly, or just here and there every day?


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

damian22 - I wonder if your dd could just be oversensitive to the random things we see when we close our eyes? If I really think about it when I close my eyes, I can see almost like "static" stuff and white after images of black stuff I was just looking at. Do you think it could just be that?


----------



## damian22 (Jan 17, 2009)

What my daughter describes is like bursts of light and she tries to grab them, it also happens everytime she is in the dark. It could be Like you described Rachel I dont know, and her neurologists says that it could be linked to her epilepsy but hes not sure, she has got hardening on the right side of her brain in her temporal lobe and a red dot which has grown in size since her last visit 3 months ago. Now from my understanding its not floaters because she does not see any dots during the day, but detached retina does run in my family as well as seizures and tumors on the brain. I researched every where I can online and at the doctors but cant get a definite answer, or anything lnked to seizure activity. Btw I hope that none of you mothers mind that Im on here because I am a father and more Like a mother to my child, I take care of my daughter 24/7.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

No one cares if dads post on mothering.com

There is a Dads folder somewhere, in Life as a Parent I think.


----------

